# National Electrical Code: Analysis & Explanation of the Underwriters' Electrical Code



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*More Old Books*

*Questions and answers on the National Electrical Code; a key and index to the official Code 1912

*http://www.archive.org/download/questionsanswers00mclorich/questionsanswers00mclorich.pdf

*National Electrical Code installation rules (except marine work) of the National Board of Fire Underwriters for electric wiring and apparatus, as recommended by the Underwriters' National Electric Association 1909*

http://www.archive.org/download/nationalelectric00natirich/nationalelectric00natirich.pdf


----------



## WoodenSocket (Dec 28, 2007)

How about 1882 ?


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Interesting how prevalent the insurance agents are in these early copies of the code. Now it's simply implied. Cool stuff guys!:thumbsup:


----------

